# what have you heard this winter will be like for the lower counties of NY



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

title says it all what have you heard and/or expecting this upcoming winter will be like for the following con ties in NY state Westchester, Rockland, Putnam, Orange, Ulster, Dutchess, Sullivan??


----------

